# Looking for a place to post and get critique



## Greyson (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi everyone, as it is intuitively obvious I'm sure from my posting in here, I happen to be somewhat new to this website (I've been here a whole 15 minutes insane!). I've mostly relegated myself to writing in weathered and almost beach-tanned notebook until now, mostly as I am trying to improve myself and find the flaws in what I write. I mostly have written small pieces that are more poetically inclined, but I am looking into exploring how to write larger and more flowing pieces. As I am sure most people say, I am incredibly open to comments and critique as it is in fact (surprisingly enough) what I'm looking for! But enough about the writing, this thread is for me to tell you about me so without further ado:

I'm a twenty-something year-old young man in his final years of university who has decided that he wants some real input on his once private and meticulously kept journal writings. I am rather slow and deliberate in my writing so I am sure my postings will follow likewise, but I take a real pride in making sure what I put on the page in ink (or pixels in this case) is precisely what I wanted it to be. I'm an American, though not your stereotypical overweight and exorbitantly capricious sort fellow. I write this now against the will my enormous fluffball of a dog who seems intent on adding her own flair to my writing by walking across the keys of my laptop every few seconds. And yes, it hurts. She's heavy.

Anyway, if there are questions or anything let me know, I tried to keep this informal and a bit funny just so you could figure out a little as to who I am. I look forward to reading and writing on these forums and I hope you all enjoy my work as much as I enjoy making it!

-Greyson-


----------



## 20oz (Mar 5, 2016)

Welcome, welcome, Greyson. I hope to rip you a new one one day (Did I just type that? Did I just click "Post Quick Reply"?).


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 6, 2016)

Greyson said:


> Hi everyone, as it is intuitively obvious I'm sure from my posting in here, I happen to be somewhat new to this website (I've been here a whole 15 minutes insane!).



Hey Greyson! How are you? I'm Anthony. Wow! Time flies! Are *you *having fun? What did you learn already? 




Greyson said:


> I've mostly relegated myself to writing in weathered and almost beach-tanned notebook until now, mostly as I am trying to improve myself and find the flaws in what I write. I mostly have written small pieces that are more *poetically *inclined, but I am looking into exploring how to write larger and more flowing pieces. As I am sure most people say, I am incredibly open to comments and critique as it is in fact (surprisingly enough) what I'm looking for! But enough about the writing, this thread is for me to tell you about me so without further ado:



Awesome! You definitely came to the right place on the Internet! Not only will you expand your vocabulary and refine your poetically inclined brain, you will definitely adapt to new writing methods and strategies to become a better writer (for larger literary works). You will be pleased to know we have many invaluable resources available for you. I am looking forward to seeing you around and growing with the community. I hope to see you join our monthly poetry competitions here, as well as poetry workshop threads and groups. 




Greyson said:


> I'm a twenty-something year-old young man in his final years of university who has decided that he wants some real input on his once private and meticulously kept journal writings. I am rather slow and deliberate in my writing so I am sure my postings will follow likewise, but I take a real pride in making sure what I put on the page in ink (or pixels in this case) is precisely what I wanted it to be. I'm an American, though not your stereotypical overweight and exorbitantly capricious sort fellow. I write this now against the will my enormous fluffball of a dog who seems intent on adding her own flair to my writing by walking across the keys of my laptop every few seconds. And yes, it hurts. She's heavy.



Your sense of humor will be greatly appreciated here. In addition, it's always a pleasure to see another graduate contributing to the discussions.



Greyson said:


> Anyway, if there are questions or anything let me know, I tried to keep this informal and a bit funny just so you could figure out a little as to who I am. I look forward to reading and writing on these forums and I hope you all enjoy my work as much as I enjoy making it!
> 
> -Greyson-



Thank you! The offer is requited. If you have anything, please don't hesitate to ask. We have an awesome community standing by for your inquiries. I am looking forward to seeing you around. Thanks for the background information. Have fun! 

- Anthony


----------



## Aquilo (Mar 6, 2016)

I love the choice in forum name, Greyson!

You mention you're in your last year at uni; what are you studying and where would you like to be in five years?


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi, Greyson and welcome! I think you will find everything you need for your writing progress here and you will make some great friends and have some fun at the same time. 

I see you have already been posting around the forums. Once you have made ten posts, you will automatically gain full membership and even more threads will open up for your enjoyment.

We have really good poetry and prose forums as well as games and challenges that are designed to help you grow as a writer without you ever noticing it.

Have fun and I look forward to reading some of your work soon.

jen.

btw, Your dog sounds great fun. What type of dog is she and what is she called?


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello Greyson,
Welcome my usual question is what do you enjoy reading? You have given a lot of info so I feel like your a friend already. Looking forward to reading not only your work but your critiques also, always find it interesting and informative to see what others think. Enjoy the forum and carry on posting. Will see you around. 
H.


----------



## Greyson (Mar 6, 2016)

Some of my personal favorites are Haruki Murakami and Neil Gaiman, but I grew up reading a wide variety of people from Tolkien to Hemingway. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Greyson (Mar 6, 2016)

She's a Goldendoodle (mix between a golden retriever and a poodle) and her name's Sandy cause she's a sandy sort of off white -- original, I know. I look forward to getting to know the people on here, and I am really excited to be posting my work for others to read for the first time, thanks for the welcome!


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 6, 2016)

Greyson said:


> Some of my personal favorites are Haruki Murakami and Neil Gaiman, but I grew up reading a wide variety of people from Tolkien to Hemingway. Thanks for the welcome!



No problem.  you have read some fantastic books, do they come through in your writting? I have not read much of Neil Gaiman but have heard great things so will have to get reading some, U just have a reading list thats never ending.


----------



## Greyson (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks! I've been a fan of nightwing since I was a kid and I always thought the name Greyson described me pretty well. 

In terms of university, I'm a Writing Rhetoric and Technical Communications (WRTC for short) and Philosophy double major and I hope to go into writing for some business's marketing bureau or something, still undecided on that! As much as I like to know what's coming in my future, I've never been a good planner.


----------



## Greyson (Mar 6, 2016)

I think I get a little of both coming through in my writing actually; I like Murakami's ability to leave you speechless and confused but still feeling like a more well-rounded and traveled person (my philosophy background makes me love the feeling of not understanding things) and Neil Gaiman's wit is something I've always tried to imitate in my works.


----------



## Greyson (Mar 19, 2016)

i've posted some stuff in the Fiction forums so if you want to get a sense for my writing, check them out! Thanks for your messages guys, and if any of you guys have stuff you want read, send me in the direction I'd love to see what you're all doing


----------



## Yumi Koizumi (Mar 20, 2016)

> As I am sure most people say, I am incredibly open to comments and  critique as it is in fact (surprisingly enough) what I'm looking for!



Most people _may _saythey want critique, but not everyone _takes_ it as such. Some folks have a very close, personal relationship with their writing, making even vital, constructive critique difficult. 

It shows your maturity as a writer of things others will read to be so open! What kind of puppy? There should be a forum for just our pets! I'm accompanied always by 2 mutt felines and their GSD "Mom"...

Welcome aboard, and I look forward to great things from you!


----------



## Greyson (Mar 20, 2016)

To be honest, I don't know that I am any better than anyone else. My writing often times is deeply tied to how I feel and what the world means to me and I take difficulty in showing that to other people. I hope that I am mature enough to be able to take what people give me and apply it forwards, but I'm only human. Not that that is an excuse in anyway, It just makes it easier to go back on your word. 

In terms of my puppy, she's a golden doodle (mix between a golden retriever and a poodle) named Sandy and she loves to bother me whenever she gets the chance (though to be honest it doesn't actually bother me one bit). 

Thank you for your comment, I hope I don't let you down.


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 21, 2016)

Greyson said:


> i've posted some stuff in the Fiction forums so if you want to get a sense for my writing, check them out! Thanks for your messages guys, and if any of you guys have stuff you want read, send me in the direction I'd love to see what you're all doing



Thanks for the heads up, Greyson. I'll head over there and take a read.  Incidentally, don't wait to be asked - everyone loves feedback so don't hold back on the critiques. The more responses a writer can get on any piece of work they post, the happier they are. When you have settled in and feel you have the time, you might be interested in checking out the Beta Readers forum. They are always looking for readers over there.



Yumi Koizumi said:


> There should be a forum for just our pets! I'm accompanied always by 2 mutt felines and their GSD "Mom"...



Hey Yumi, you should head over to the Group called The Crazy Cat Lady's Critter Corner. You can find it by clicking onto 'Groups' in the banner at the top of the Home Page.


----------

